# DOES ANYONE OWN ONLY ONE SLINGSHOT?



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I know a lot of you forum Folks have impressive collections of slingshots. Personally I own 6 or 7 of them. I was wondering if there's anyone out there who only owns, or shoots, one slingshot.

A friend of mine who owned a gun shop was fond of saying "Beware of the man who only owns one gun because he probably is a good shot with it"

GP


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dude! Stop it........


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Why would you even think such things??? LoL!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I never get offended. I am offended!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

...um, nope.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I own 2 pistols and shoot one of them very well.I own 30 slingshots and shoot one of them very well.Go figure!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not me


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Pete's just not happy unless he's stirring up trouble! :rofl:


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

At least 20 in the collection at the moment and 3 gluing up and in the making process. Need to test the water in regards to selling as I love making them and they're no good sat in a drawer.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

That is just funny.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NOT ALLOWED!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Y'ALL CALM DOWN. I NEVER SUGGESTED THAT YOU SHOULD ONLY HAVE ONE SLINGSHOT. I WAS ONLY WONDERING IF THERE WAS ANYONE OUT THERE WHO ONLY OWNED ONE SLINGSHOT .

MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE ASKED, WHO HAS THE MOST SLINGSHOTS, EH?



Rayshot said:


> I never get offended. I am offended!


OH RAYSHOT, JUST GO COUNT YOUR SLINGSHOTS....


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I owned only my Gen1 Orange Scout for a few years before coming to this forum (and subsequently learning the error of my ways)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I do shoot only one at a time.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I know a lot of you forum Folks have impressive collections of slingshots. Personally I own 6 or 7 of them. I was wondering if there's anyone out there who only owns, or shoots, one slingshot.
> 
> A friend of mine who owned a gun shop was fond of saying "Beware of the man who only owns one gun because he probably is a good shot with it"
> 
> ...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Snorts, spews coffee and :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Only one !!! That's like eating only one chocolate lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Haha! I swear I am going to be a '8 slings or under' kind of collector. When I did get up to 15 slings I gave some way to start over and continue to strive for the 'Perfect 8' slings that I can shoot like a villan!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Does shooting one PFS 95% of the time and one Gapper the rest (5%) of the time count.

I do have three others that are not banded two of them i have not shot in 4 years. The other one has been used about a year ago for a bit then put away again. Thinking i might sell the three im not using soon. Reason ive not sold them all this time is i wont give Pay Pal my banking info so no way of getting money. They only have my credit card.

No point in hanging on to stuff i dont use. Im not a collector type.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Good question, GP, I'm sure there are shooters out there who shoot only one sling. Just can't wrap my head around having just one. Isn't that like having one golf club?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I got thinking about this because after my hand got screwed up in a motorcycle accident , a few years ago , I was unable to use a traditional slingshot. Thankfully, fellow SS Forum member, Big Dan Hood, designed and built a custom frame for me. It is pretty much the only SS I can shoot now. So, I am pretty much a one slingshot guy. I own a few more but, they sit idle, stored away.

GP


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

This has been my goal since the start.
I'm curently sitting on four. Trying the narrow it down to one.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

How can you even be on this forum and only have one......I ask you!

Got fifteen and two more are on the work bench jostling for room on the shelf of honour. They are all in active service. Drawer of neglectorinos too, but they shall remain so.

Dedicated frames for full butterfly, three quarter butterfly, half butterfly, bb's, 6 mm, 8 mm, 9.5, short draw, long draw, OPFS, PFS......need I go on and what about frameless......life's too short for one frame.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha I get probably more relaxing time building a frame because of a stupid hours night shift every 2 weeks that pretty much takes out of normal life the frames just keep piling up lol have not even shot some it’s kinda funny maybe I need some night vision goggles


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I got thinking about this because after my hand got screwed up in a motorcycle accident , a few years ago , I was unable to use a traditional slingshot. Thankfully, fellow SS Forum member, Big Dan Hood, designed and built a custom frame for me. It is pretty much the only SS I can shoot now. So, I am pretty much a one slingshot guy. I own a few more but, they sit idle, stored away.
> 
> GP


Do we need to make one in a second color?


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I have only one slingshot. Who he chooses to be friends with is none of my business.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I have only one slingshot. Who he chooses to be friends with is none of my business.


Lol this is so true. It is just the one I swear, don't know where those others came from. Could they have followed me home from the range?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > I got thinking about this because after my hand got screwed up in a motorcycle accident , a few years ago , I was unable to use a traditional slingshot. Thankfully, fellow SS Forum member, Big Dan Hood, designed and built a custom frame for me. It is pretty much the only SS I can shoot now. So, I am pretty much a one slingshot guy. I own a few more but, they sit idle, stored away.
> ...


Oh yeah....I need one that goes with my favorite Green shirt. LOL. Love the one you made for me and I am sure it will last me the rest of my shooting life. If it were not for you Dan I would have given up on Slingshots and would not be on this forum today.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

raventree78 said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > I have only one slingshot. Who he chooses to be friends with is none of my business.
> ...


Be careful, if you store "him" together with a female frame you may get a bunch of expected Pickle shooters and BB shooters showing up. That's often how SS collections get started.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

He's a Scout GP, you know how they are- kinda flighty. Two years ago a real scorpion accompanied him home from a night at the bar- she's still here... Sometimes he plays golf with his friend Hathcock; they never invite me. :sorry:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

hahahaha....hahahaha...

No.


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Only one - Gen 2 Scout!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yea I have 1 a month before I make a new one that is lol hehehehe 
When you can make them it is kinda of hard to stop even if you shoot well with what you got you always want something new to try after awhile.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

One of each??


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a bunch. I've made a bunch. I've sold a bunch.
But for my own pleasure I use only one.


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

I had only one until a few days ago when i made two.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I would love to be able to shoot only one frame, and I've even tried it. Needless to say, I failed miserably. 
The thing is that there are some very interesting frames out there, which are very different from each other, so how could someone choose only one?

Let's see, the Scorpion. This frame is amongst the most consistent and accurate in my hands, amongst the most comfortable too, being extremely easy to hold in the same way each time I shoot...

Axiom Occularis.... Brilliant design, and versatility that is hard to match. It can be banded up ott, ttf, or with tubes, and it has an attachment system that is quick and secure.... Its also easy to pocket!

Wasp Uniphoxx. One of my greatest loves....Versatile as the axiom Occularis, SMALL and pocketable, and a very smart design! Its also very very comfortable, much more comfortable than it seems!

Wasp Delta Wing. What can I say, this frame is a natty being mass produced. The polycarbonate it's made of, is the absolute best in the market! I wish the Uniphoxx was made of the same plastic, not that the phoxx isn't oozing quality, it's just a different blend. 
Delta Wing, very very comfortable, and a frame you just point, shoot, and HIT the target effortlessly.... 
What's not to like?

The Scout. I actually like the Scout, but I don't really see the point of owning one of I already own an axiom occularis. The designs are too similar, so for me its one or the other.... I may need to revision the Scout, by buying the original.

Pro Shot PSTS. Not enough I can say about this frame. If I only shot OTT, it would be my only frame. Its among the most comfortable to hold, a straight wrist design, super low forks allow the heaviest bands, sloped, wide forks, and a quality cast aluminium body..... This is a custom quality frame, at an affordable price.

I could go on and on, but you get my drift....


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> I would love to be able to shoot only one frame, and I've even tried it. Needless to say, I failed miserably.
> The thing is that there are some very interesting frames out there, which are very different from each other, so how could someone choose only one?
> 
> Let's see, the Scorpion. This frame is amongst the most consistent and accurate in my hands, amongst the most comfortable too, being extremely easy to hold in the same way each time I shoot...
> ...


No Wasp Stinger? I have 4.1/2, one is part way through a makeover lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol, didnt have the chance to grab one yet! All this proves that....one frame isn't simply enough! If I was to compete, I would just choose one, the Scorpion probably, and just practice solely with it a few months before the comp!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I really shoot only 2 slingshots . The SPS from Jim Harris and the Stealth Shot from Dan Hood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I own quite a few, but really only shoot a couple. It'd have to be a special slingshot that made me put all the others away...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I really shoot only 2 slingshots . The SPS from Jim Harris and the Stealth Shot from Dan Hood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


...but you do have multiple flavors of the same two designs.


----------



## Bmwbob (Jun 26, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Y'ALL CALM DOWN. I NEVER SUGGESTED THAT YOU SHOULD ONLY HAVE ONE SLINGSHOT. I WAS ONLY WONDERING IF THERE WAS ANYONE OUT THERE WHO ONLY OWNED ONE SLINGSHOT .
> 
> MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE ASKED, WHO HAS THE MOST SLINGSHOTS, EH?
> 
> ...


As a newbie, I'm beginning to get the idea that slingshots are to those who love them much like guitars are to their owners. They both carry a contagious virus that compels you to replicate them with little or no thought to things like budgets, spousal approval, or actual need.
The mere appearance of a new and different (if only in a minuscule feature) model sets in motion a continuously increasing curiosity, desire, and finally irresistible lust for the new object which MUST be satisfied.
While some may find the drain on the bank account and the disapproval of significant others to be unsettling, the rest of us push on and can be found sometimes sitting in a dimly lit room, fondling our newest purchase with glazed eyes, a silly grin and just a hint of drool on our face.
Please don't disturb our reverie. Appearances to the contrary, we really are quite all right and happier than you would probably understand.
And, in defense of slingshots, they ARE less expensive than a '59 Les Paul Guitar! 
Bob


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I have sold most of my slings and only have two at the moment. My opinion its not practical to have too many as most of them don't even get used.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Only ONE slingshot? Umm, no, about 30 or so.

When I get passionate about a hobby/interest, I tend to obtain more than one. F'instance: 4 guitars, 10 pennywhistles/tinwhistles/Irish whistles, a dozen or so harmonicas (as in "Blues harp"), 5 ukuleles, two violins, 6 archery bows, 5 ham radios, several things that go "bang", many books on the same subject.

But, only two ex-wives - I've no more interest in that stuff!!!!!!

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

No and infact even before I really got in to making them I had a few of them around since childhood. Including one my grandfather made for me out of cherrywood and rubber from a bike tire when I was 6 or 7 years old


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Why have one, when 12 will do?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

1 is 0. 2 is 1. More than that is not 1 or 2. I only have not 0


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Just to read the title of this Topic made more nervous than a probable infection with CoVi19.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I have about 7


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I have only been messing with them about a month and am working on #4


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I probably have 20+ F-16's alone, and just as many Cheapo Chinese frames. I then have a slew of assorted Dankung ring slings plus many mules, and bla, bla, bla.

No, it is impossible to have just one slingshot !!!

wll


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I went from none to 7 in just over 3 months.


----------

